# Safari ne s'ouvre plus



## Yoyo3003 (5 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour, voilà sa fait environ 3-4 jours que je n'arrives plus à ouvrir safari sur mon macbook pro, car à chaque fois que je veut l'ouvrir, une page d'erreur s'affiche.
Le seul moyeu que j'ai pour que je puisses ouvrir une page, c' est de démarer le mac en mode sans échec ! J'ai essayer aussi de déplacer le fichier safari sur le bureau mais sans grande réussite...:mouais::mouais:
Merci d'avance pour n'importe quelle aide car je ne sais plus quoi faire !


----------



## pascalformac (5 Janvier 2014)

bienvenue

faire les classiques
*
mesures classiques en cas de pépins*
ceci n'est pas un tuto mais un simple rappel rapide de divers choses faisables
pour plus d'infos faire une recherche


mesures concernant une fonction ou application


**tester sur une autre session*
verification du fonctionnement de l'application ou fonction à problème sur un autre compte- autre session 2
( session1 fermée c'est mieux)
Tres preferable de tester sur un vrai compte 2 ou  compte invité si c'est très ponctuel 
Au besoin créer un vrai compte test ( preferences systeme/ comptes) et le garder car ca reservira toujours
pour tests ou examen des differences de fichiers
Si ca marche sur session2 , le souci est local ( session1)
et il faudra réparer la session1

si ca ne marche pas bien sur session2 , le souci est un niveau plus haut ( application ou OS) et on passe aux mesures globales


mesures globales

*réparation des autorisations via utilitaire disque ou autre outil (genre Onyx ou sa version light Maintenance) : maintenance à faire à chaque mise à jour Apple ( ou install d'une application avec installateur)


* verification réparation du volume
( via utilitaire disque du support d'installation d'OS ou procédure fsck -fy ou onyx /Maintenance)


*nettoyage-maintenance : voir l'outil Onyx qui fait ca très bien
lire l'aide avant de cocher des options ou utiliser sa version light &#8220; maintenance&#8220;
http://www.titanium.free.fr/

*Avoir son OS à jour

** téléchargement et installation de la mise à jour combinée de l'OS*
et ce quelque soit les mises à jour déjà faites

Cela permet de consolider l'OS et de corriger une erreur éventuelle non corrigée par une mise à jour précédente ou apparue depuis
regroupe en un seul fichier toutes les mises à jour

*Autres
-reset pram

-reset SMC PMU
(procedure propre à chaque modèle) 
- démarrage sans extensions
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1564?viewlocale=fr_FR
safari c'est un outil internet
( le sujet serza déplacé par un modo)


----------



## AllanM (28 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour,

Je suis nouveau sur ce forum, j'ai essayé de trouver réponse à mon problème, en vain.
Comme indiqué dans l'intitulé de ce post, depuis quelques jours, je ne peux plus dutout ouvrir Safari, il m'indique "Safari a quitté de manière imprévue" avec un long rapport que je ne comprends pas vraiment...

J'ai essayé de faire le test sur une autre session de mon ordi (MacBook Pro sous Yosemite, le problème n'est pas arrivé juste après la MAJ vers Yosemite, je l'avais faite dès la sortie de Yosemite, et Safari marchait très bien encore à ce moment...), et ça ne marche toujours pas... J'ai essayé de Réparer les permissions du disque, ça me dit que c'est bien réparer mais Safari ne marche toujours pas...

Si quelqu'un peut m'aider ou me réorienter vers un post que je n'aurai pas vu, ce serait sympa !

Merci d'avance et bonnes fêtes !


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Décembre 2014)

Je pense à ça : http://www.thesafemac.com/genieo-adware-causing-safari-crashes/


----------

